# Heel problem during snowboarding



## fantasticpow (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm a newbie, and I need some advice, I'm not sure if this is normal or just a bad habit of snowboarding.

I ride Regular footing. When I'm riding, every time I make a right swerve, I notice my fore feet builds up stress and pain over time, then I began to notice, every time I make a right swerve, it was because my are heels up, and its putting weight into my fore feet. So can someone help me understand, if this is normal, bad habit, or my boots are not keep my heels down. Has anyone experience this problem before?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

fantasticpow said:


> I'm a newbie, and I need some advice, I'm not sure if this is normal or just a bad habit of snowboarding.
> 
> I ride Regular footing. When I'm riding, every time I make a right swerve, I notice my fore feet builds up stress and pain over time, then I began to notice, every time I make a right swerve, it was because my are heels up, and its putting weight into my fore feet. So can someone help me understand, if this is normal, bad habit, or my boots are not keep my heels down. Has anyone experience this problem before?


Totally normal, we get a lot of whiners. That's all we hear around here.

"Why do my feet hurt whilst I'm sucking ass", just check you'll see

Snowboard boots are designed to hurt your feet, it weeds out all the sissy bitches.


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

timmytard said:


> Totally normal, we get a lot of whiners. That's all we hear around here.
> 
> "Why do my feet hurt whilst I'm sucking ass", just check you'll see
> 
> ...


Fuck off idiot! You shouldn't speak about things you don't know.

What's going on is your boot is actually too big whether it's over all length causing your heels to lift when you're on your toes or your ankles are narrower than the boot profile. 

There are fixes for it if you're good at DIYing or if you have a ski shop with a boot fitter near by swing in and tell him your issue and that you either need j bars, c bars, a buttefly wrap, or some sort of aftermarket foam to keep your feet locked in. 

Although from the sounds of it your boots are just plain too big.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck off idiot! You shouldn't speak about things you don't know.
> 
> What's going on is your boot is actually too big whether it's over all length causing your heels to lift when you're on your toes or your ankles are narrower than the boot profile.
> 
> ...


No, actually I did know. It really wasn't that hard to figure out.

I thought I could trick em into reading about snowboard boots, something he could/should have done @ some point when deciding to become a snowboarder.

I also thought it sounded so fuckin' retarded that no one would believe it.
& if he did believe it?

Ya... Do we really want em?

Help people that need help, not people that are too fuckin' lazy to read.


TT


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

timmytard said:


> No, actually I did know. It really wasn't that hard to figure out.
> 
> I thought I could trick em into reading about snowboard boots, something he could/should have done @ some point when deciding to become a snowboarder.
> 
> ...


Pot. Kettle. Black...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck off idiot! You shouldn't speak about things you don't know.
> 
> What's going on is your boot is actually too big whether it's over all length causing your heels to lift when you're on your toes or your ankles are narrower than the boot profile.
> 
> ...


Ding ding. Boots too big, heel lift happening on toe-side turns, you're balancing on just the toes and the ball of your feet.

4 years in, many many boots and I still have this problem. My feet are too low volume, but then wide. So I'm fucked. I stuff a shit load of foam in there and still have the problem. Anyone ever try to stuff a liner inside a liner?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> Ding ding. Boots too big, heel lift happening on toe-side turns, you're balancing on just the toes and the ball of your feet.
> 
> 4 years in, many many boots and I still have this problem. My feet are too low volume, but then wide. So I'm fucked. I stuff a shit load of foam in there and still have the problem. Anyone ever try to stuff a liner inside a liner?


Intuition and Remind are making after market liners. I suggest you look into some.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have somewhat normal feet. I used to use Ride Jacksons, and they were pretty good about holding me in. But late last season I got some 32 Focus boots, and holy shit what a difference. You may not realize how much your feet move until you try some boots where they _don't_ move. Go to a snowboard shop with good selection, try out all kinds of boots, find the ones that are comfortable and have great hold, then BUY THEM THERE! Support your local shop or it'll disappear and you won't have that option any more.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

You may need custom footbeds to correct the problem of the excessive heel lift.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Intuition and Remind are making after market liners. I suggest you look into some.


Yeah I've been meaning to check out Remind ones since you reviewed/interviewed them. I should ask them to make a super high volume liner :laugh:


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I have somewhat normal feet. I used to use Ride Jacksons, and they were pretty good about holding me in. But late last season I got some 32 Focus boots, and holy shit what a difference. You may not realize how much your feet move until you try some boots where they _don't_ move. Go to a snowboard shop with good selection, try out all kinds of boots, find the ones that are comfortable and have great hold, then BUY THEM THERE! *Support your local shop or it'll disappear and you won't have that option any more.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

Work on strengthening your arches.

Google it, lot's of stuff out there 

Standing calf raises etc...

Should be good to go when the season starts.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

It could be that your boot is too big but from my experience, Its from the design of your boot. I've owned quite a bit of boots and they were all my size but the heel holds were very different. And being new, you have not found your sweet spot in your toe edge. Like previously stated, go to a shop with a good selection or bounce around to a few different shops with different brands and try them all on. Plus when you are in you're toe edge and you're fore foot starts to lift and then later hurt, try leaning forward more towards that foot and sharing the weight. On groomers I put more weight on my front foot anyways. Also the angle of your binding might be to extreme, try 15.


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

Let's not forget about your bindings either here,

You may not have things adjusted quite right, and this could be causing you problems regardless of which boots.

Or they may even be too small.

My Atlases are bad for this, on the largest adjustment the toe ramp/gas pedal hangs out in space and on my toe side I have an awkward pressure point around the ball of my foot. 

Nothing to do with the boots.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Definitely take your boots and a pair of your boarding socks into a local shop that has a boot fitter and explain what is going on. You may just have boots that are too large for your feet but in a lot of cases a good fitter can work magic on solving problems like heel lift, pressure points, etc.

Good luck and remember that your boots are the most critical piece of equipment you'll buy. Take the time, spend the money, and get the best fitted boots you can.

MeanJoe


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Robot Unicorn Attack 2*

Play it on your phone too.

Robot Unicorn Attack Evolution - Free Online Game from Adult Swim


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Play it on your phone too.
> 
> Robot Unicorn Attack Evolution - Free Online Game from Adult Swim


You get your account hacked, SK? To whom am I speaking, please? :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> You get your account hacked, SK? To whom am I speaking, please? :laugh:


I figured BA would love it heh


----------



## ADS0608 (May 23, 2013)

I have similar problem to this I ride with 2010 burton rulers and it there not super tight I get pain in my right foot around the outer arch, but if I tighten them more there fine but then they make my toes feel a bit numb due to the pressure ? 

Any ideas I'm thinking that the custom liners may help but I'm unsure as to why its only my right foot ( I ride goofey)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> I figured BA would love it heh


Played that many a time. 



ADS0608 said:


> I have similar problem to this I ride with 2010 burton rulers and it there not super tight I get pain in my right foot around the outer arch, but if I tighten them more there fine but then they make my toes feel a bit numb due to the pressure ?
> 
> Any ideas I'm thinking that the custom liners may help but I'm unsure as to why its only my right foot ( I ride goofey)


It's a lack of various arch support in the foot. Are you still running the stock footbeds that came with them or have you gone for a custom aftermarket footbed? You don't need a custom liner unless you have some weird bone protrusions or ankle abnormalities. If you do let me know.


----------



## ADS0608 (May 23, 2013)

No I don't have wired feet (although the mrs says different) I do have a high instep and yeah I'm still running the standard foot beds that came with the boots, ill take a look at custom foot beds see what the deal is here in the uk!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So what's going on is that stock insoles are basically a 3mm piece of foam that sucks ass. Pull it out and toss it and get something aftermarket in there that matches to your instep this will prevent the arch from collapsing and causing all the issues you're having.


----------



## ADS0608 (May 23, 2013)

Cool thanks for that BA ill look into it!!


----------

